# Wade Limit 2



## daylate (Feb 22, 2012)

Went wading last night and managed a limit. No really big ones, most were 17" to 19". Stuck two smaller ones (14" and 15") because I was tired and ready to finish out and call it a night. 10 pm to midnight.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Nice!!! Looks like most were gulfies.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

That's a good haul, for a 2 hour wade trip.


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Gigging a limit where the flounder are mostly between 17"-19" is a very good trip. :thumbsup:


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

very nice haul!!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

very good night anytime!!!


----------



## daylate (Feb 22, 2012)

Five Prongs Of Fury said:


> Nice!!! Looks like most were gulfies.


Only one Southern in the bunch


----------



## Flounder Hounder (Nov 9, 2008)

Great Job!


----------

